# discussione generale sul flusso di coscienza

## rota

a me gentoo piace un casino ...se non fosse che non riesco ad usarla piu di 2 giorni.....

mi spiego...

io quando installo...gentoo... e riavvio la macchina o una gentoo ...che e tutta da configurare....

1) se nell'installazione riuscivo ad attivare il dhcp adesso non riesco piu ....

2) il boot fa veramente pena i caratteri ascii sono grossi ( sono abbituato a quelli di slaky molto piccoli ...)

3) o pochissimi comandi a mia dispozizione .. e se provvo ad installare qualcosa con emerge non sempre ci riesco.....

4) il mio probblema maggiote e che non o kde gnome ecc... non o un window manager....;  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

alla fine i capito che il problema e che io non configuro bene le USE 

io quando installo gentoo seguo la guida dell cd.......

pero poi finito l'installazione non le tocco piu ..le USE ....

percio mi chieddo se ogni volta che voglio installare qualcosa devvo metterlo nello USE ... e come faccio a dirgli a gentoo che le USE sono state aggiornateLast edited by rota on Fri Dec 17, 2004 11:37 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rota

io non riesco ad usare mai gentoo per piu di 2 giorni....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

hai 488 messaggi e hi adesso sti problemi????   :Confused: 

----------

## molesto

riguardo al dhcp è un problema del livecd 2004.3

c'è uno sticky al riguardo.... 

per il resto, ti consiglio di leggere MOOLTO attentamente l'handbook

----------

## calvizia

sinceramente non capisco il problema che hai?

----------

## rota

adesso lo installo su una macchina  ... poi vi faccio sapere che probblemi oK  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> adesso lo installo su una macchina  ... poi vi faccio sapere che probblemi oK  

 

Si ma quelli elencati allora sono cosa?

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

@Rota: leggi l'handbook! c'è scritto tutto. ovvio, gentoo non è suse/mandrake/redhat che quando installi ti mette su tutto, ma ormai lo dovresti sapere   :Twisted Evil: 

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> hai 488 messaggi e hi adesso sti problemi????  

 

si, e i posti sono tutti così   :Cool: 

DV

----------

## Cazzantonio

[OT]posso chiederti per curiosità che lavoro fai rota?[/OT]

E quindi finora come hai fatto ad usare gentoo? Ti prendi una pausa ogni 2 giorni?

Se intendi che non riesci a stare più di 2 giorni di fila davanti ad un computer tranquillizzati, io mi stanco già dopo qualche ora... altrimenti...

 *rota wrote:*   

> alla fine i capito che il problema e che io non configuro bene le USE

 sei sicuro che sia solo questo il problema?

----------

## rota

no io la gentoo la riesco add usare senzza probblemi solo che trovvo ancora difficolta add usare le USE ....   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

quando vuoi emergere un pacchetto prova a fare

```
etcat -u nomepacchetto
```

e lui ti dà la lista delle opzioni disponibili.

poi ti leggi se vuoi il manuale del pacchetto, o le faq sul sito, e scegli quello che ti serve!

etcat è un comando del pacchetto gentoolkit, che ti consiglio di emergere sempre.

buon divertimento

DV

----------

## rota

se o capito bene etcat mi dice cosa mi servve per installare un determinato pacchetto e cosa mettere nelle use   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

sì è proprio così!

se vuoi salvare quelle use flags per usarle anche con altri pacchetti le copi nel make.conf.

altrimenti se vuoi usarle solo per un pacchetto dai

```
USE="flag1 flag2 ecc" emerge pacchetto
```

e per ogni flag puoi mettere il - davanti per disabilitarla.

ciao

DV

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
USE="flag1 flag2 ecc" emerge pacchetto
```

Oppure usare il file /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

infatti, come dice Fedeliallalinea ci sono un sacco di modi per risolvere!

e sono scritti sull'handbook!!!!  

DV

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@rota: inizia con il leggere questo http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

----------

## Peach

beh anche se lamenti tanti problemi devo dire che nonostante tutto riesci a finire l'installazione e riesci pure a rebootare, vedi il lato positivo.  :Wink: 

poi se posso esserti d'aiuto per quanto riguarda i caratteri di default della console virtuale, concordo con te: sono scomodi a quella risoluzione.

senza dover mettere mano al framebuffer, che non sempre funziona, che non sempre si sa dove mettere le mani etc etc ti consiglio, ed è quello che faccio di norma prima di rebootare dopo la prima installazione, di mettere mano ad /etc/rc.conf e modificare il carattere della console (CONSOLEFONT)

i caratteri li trovi in /usr/share/consolefonts/

i caratteri italiani sono i latin0 quindi tutti quelli che iniziano per "lat0"; i due numeri successivi sono la dimensione del font in pixel (se nn erro, o in punti, chissà)

quindi per settare il font più piccolo per un layout italiano io uso:

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat0-08"
```

spero possa esserti d'aiuto...

 :Smile: 

se poi vuoi attivare il framebuffer è un'altra storia e ci sono MOLTI post aperti e guide a riguardo su come attivarlo  :Wink: 

----------

## rota

ok ....grazzieeeeeeeeeee.....  :Wink: 

vi voglio ...bene.....  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## calvizia

 *Peach wrote:*   

> se poi vuoi attivare il framebuffer e un'altra storia e ci sono MOLTI post aperti e guide a riguardo su come attivarlo 

 

Io ho un problema nel caricare il framebuffer come visto in un mio post, ma non ho trovato niente nel forum (premesso che navigo con links, pertanto anche l'usabilita' mi diminuisce) potresti indicarmi i post che ne trattano?

grazie

----------

## maninthebox1

coe già ti hanno risposta gli altri prima di me, c'è un bel handbook che può aiutarti   http://www.gentoo.it/handbook/handbook-x86.html , oppure se sei apposto con il sistema base e devi passare all' installazione sol odel sistema grafico e di kde puoi guardare qui http://www.gentoo.it/index-docs-it.html sotto la voce configurazione ambiente grafico!

prima di continuare fai un bel emerge sync 

subito dopo fai emerge - p xfree.... se risulta installato lo vedi dalle lettere di lato (se c'è N non è installato, se c'è U è installato e vuole un aggiornamento).

se c'è fai emerge unmerge xfree e subito dopo installi xorg!

naturalmente spero che ti funziona internet!!!!

----------

## calvizia

link molto utili pero bisogna stare attenti alle versioni usate, quindi leggete bene!

grazie ancora per il link, io non l avevo trovato ..........

----------

## rota

ops...stavo scrivendo un nuovo topic ... ma mi sono sbagliato ...

vabbe comunque sto seguendo i visotri consgigli .... poi vi faccio sapere...

----------

## rota

e poi se propio volete saperlo a me sta storia del  meno ( - nome pacchetto )

non lo capisco propio ...non basta non specificare il pacchetto nella use ???  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Peach

 *rota wrote:*   

> e poi se propio volete saperlo a me sta storia del  meno ( - nome pacchetto )
> 
> non lo capisco propio ...non basta non specificare il pacchetto nella use ???  

 

 :Twisted Evil: 

guarda, qui c'è scritto PRECISAMENTE TUTTO:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=2

quello che dici, cmq, in linea di max è giusto:

 *handbook wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Prendiamo un esempio specifico: la parola chiave kde. Se questa parola chiave non è presente nella variabile USE, tutti i pacchetti che hanno il supporto opzionale per il KDE vengono compilati senza tale supporto. Di conseguenza tutti i pacchetti cha hanno una dipendenza opzionale con KDE vengono installati senza le relative librerie KDE.
> 
> ...

 

ma....

 *handbook wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Per facilitare la ricerca e la scelta dei flag USE, viene fornita una configurazione USE predefinita. Questa configurazione è una collezione di flag USE che dovrebbe essere comunemente usata dagli utenti Gentoo ed è dichiarata nel file /etc/make.profile/make.defaults.
> 
> ...
> ...

 

e

 *handbook wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Alcuni pacchetti non solo si aspettano flag USE ma ne forniscono a loro volta. Quando uno di questi viene installato, il flag USE che è fornito viene aggiunto alla configurazione di USE. Per avere la lista dei pacchetti che aggiungono flag USE, fare riferimento al file /etc/make.profile/use.defaults
> 
> ...

 

----------

## rota

ok ok ... mi sto dando da fare per leggere il tutto  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

pero o riscontrato n altro probblema... nell istallazione veddo i moduli ecc.. 

pero dopo non  li veddo piu ...perche   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## rota

io dovrei avere questi di moduli 

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

snd-pcm-oss            37736   0  (unused)

snd-mixer-oss          12504   0  [snd-pcm-oss]

keybdev                 2052   0  (unused)

mousedev                4212   0  (unused)

hid                    21220   0  (unused)

usbkbd                  3448   0  (unused)

input                   3200   0  [keybdev mousedev hid usbkbd]

yenta_socket           10336   0

pcmcia_core            39972   0  [yenta_socket]

ohci1394               24112   0  (unused)

ieee1394               42276   0  [ohci1394]

uhci                   24444   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               17580   0  (unused)

usbcore                59308   1  [hid usbkbd uhci ehci-hcd]

snd-via82xx            13124   1

gameport                1420   0  [snd-via82xx]

snd-pcm                56072   1  [snd-pcm-oss snd-via82xx]

snd-timer              13604   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-ac97-codec         49500   0  [snd-via82xx]

snd-page-alloc          6328   0  [snd-via82xx snd-pcm]

snd-mpu401-uart         3200   0  [snd-via82xx]

snd-rawmidi            12740   0  [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-device          3888   0  [snd-rawmidi]

snd                    30852   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-via82xx snd-pcm snd-timer snd-ac97-co                                       dec snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device]

soundcore               3396   4  [snd]

via-rhine              12464   1

mii                     2272   0  [via-rhine]

crc32                   2880   0  [via-rhine]

ide-scsi                9328   0

ma non ce li o .....

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

hai compilato _CORRETTAMENTE_ il kernel?

se non lo hai fatto non avrai i moduli...

ah, quello che metti come built-in non lo vedi poi con lsmod

continuo a ripeterti: CERCA NEL FORUM, LEGGI IL MANUALE! 

poi eventualmente richiedi aiuto 

DV

----------

## rota

io il kernel lo avevo compilato come mi suggerivva la guida....com... mo ricompilo il kernel col programma ceh mi suggerisce la guida di installazione ...veddiamo un po ...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Peach

 *rota wrote:*   

> ok ok ... mi sto dando da fare per leggere il tutto  
> 
> pero o riscontrato n altro probblema... nell istallazione veddo i moduli ecc.. 
> 
> pero dopo non  li veddo piu ...perche    

 

se stai parlando dei moduli che vedi quando sei partito con il livecd è normale che non li vedi più, quelli sono i moduli che si carica il kernel presente nel livecd (che bene o male ha quasi tutti i supporti modulari per questioni di flessibilità).

Una volta compilato il kernel ma specialmente dopo aver compilato i moduli

nel 2.4

```
make modules && make modules_install
```

o nel 2.6 (che cmq comprende la compilazione standard) con

```
make && make modules_install
```

potrai avere i moduli che desideri.

il trucco di solito sta

1) nello sperare che genkernel funzioni a dovere

2) nell'andare a modificare a manina i moduli inclusi nel kernel (magari anche dallo stesso genkernel - dai un occhio alle sue man pages) magari mettendone alcuni come statici per praticità: 

questo significa fondamentalmente includere i moduli che ti servono andando a guardare l'help nel menuconfig dove molto spesso (quasi sempre) indicano il nome del modulo finale. Questo potrebbe significare anche sapere com'è strutturato il kernel, almeno nel suo menù, quindi dove andare a mettere le mani senza dover perdere anni. Spesso una ricerca nel forum aiuta  :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

Non ho ben capito il suo problema...se uno si compila il kernel...saprà cosa ha messo modulare e cosa no...tutto sta nel caricare i moduli che gli servono all'avvio...e come fare c'è sempre scritto nella guida..il mio consiglio è..mettere dei buoni occhiali a sto punto

----------

## rota

sot configurando il file /etc/.conf.d/net

io o 2 schedde una va a fastweb e l'altra a fastweb....

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> sot configurando il file /etc/.conf.d/net
> 
> io o 2 schedde una va a fastweb e l'altra a fastweb....

 

E quindi?

E' attinente con il problema dei moduli?

Ne vuoi configurare una sola?

Le vuoi usare insieme per raddoppiare la banda? 

...

----------

## rota

1 ) si che è attinente 

2 )  gentto lo sto installando sull server della mia azzienda ... e le 2 schedee mi servvono per communicare sia con internet che col la rete interna....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *rota wrote:*   

> 2 schedee mi servvono per communicare sia con internet che col la rete interna.... 

 

Quindi si può pensare che non solo le due schede hanno IP diverso ma hanno anche una differente subnet perché una usa i dati di fastweb e l'altra quelli della rete interna.

Naturalmente il gateway é quello di fastweb.

Comuqnue capisci che non é molto chiaro da qui:

 *rota wrote:*   

> io o 2 schedde una va a fastweb e l'altra a fastweb....

 

----------

## Josuke

 *rota wrote:*   

> 1 ) si che è attinente 

 

come? e perchè? e il problema dei moduli è stato risolto o no? Io farei chiarezza sto topic naviga nel marasma più assoluto

----------

## rota

ciao ragazzi oggi so contento....  :Razz:  o scoperto che per confiuurare le USE esiste un programma chiamato UFED

----------

## Cazzantonio

di che stava parlando questo topic?   :Rolling Eyes: 

propongo di rinominarlo in "dicussione generale sul flusso di coscienza" che dite?   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Parli dei moduli del kernel ? Durante l'installazione vedi quelli del live cd, dopo l'installazione vedi quelli dell tuo kernel...

----------

## =DvD=

bah...

----------

## federico

Pero' sono un po' perplesso, ci sono un po' di use che io considero come base e sono quelle che metto nel make.conf, e la prima volta che ho messo gentoo non me le sono inventate, erano proposte nel manuale di spiegazione delle use presente sul sito di gentoo, poi col tempo le ho un po' raffinate emergendo sempre con l'opzione -v per controllare se c'era qualcosa di gustoso...

Una volta entrati nel meccanismo non e' difficile, e non capisco tuttavia neanche come un cattivo set di use possano determinare un cattivo funzionamento generale del sistema !

Federico

----------

## neon

Il thread è partito parlando di use, poi di moduli, poi di schede di rete, poi di nuovo di use?!?

Io avrei problemi con il reiser4 e poi volevo invitare tutti a riflettere sul fatto che milioni di babbuini dal culo rosso vengono sfruttati ogni giorno per estrarre diamanti dalle miniere, ah mentre ci siete ho un televisore nuovo, e non riesco a settare i canali, mi date una mano (devo usare b/g d/k o i nei settaggi del tuner???)...

Va beh il flusso di coscienza,  :Laughing: 

ma qui si esagera!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]Questo thread e' andato troppo OT. Da quando il titolo e' stato cambiato si sono confuse le idee rendendolo illeggibile. Per questo motivo lo blocco.

Rinnovo l'invito a leggere le regole per una felice ed armoniosa condivisione di questo forum di supporto per gentoo, al fine di non intralciare l'operato dei nuovi utenti e di chi sta cercando aiuto: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=83375 [/MOD]

----------

